# The Next Super-Freak



## Zac2013 (Aug 7, 2004)

LMAO,, I luv my journal title its really authentic. I wanna go up and beyond and take my bodybuilding to a whole new level. Alreadly one of the buffest S.O.B's In my whole school you can say I have the gentic's to build muscle. Wish I wasn't short but., that was the cards I was dealt.
My stat sheet of as today (8-7-04)
Name: Zac Massey (zac2013@hotmail.com)
Age:17
Height: 5'7
Weight: 164
BF %: 14
My routine and will change after 2-3 more weeks. Most people don't understand the differents from an basic and an advance routine. This is what you would call an advance program you need at least a year of intense workouts under your belt. If you notice I dont have any barbells except for squats in the whole workout reason being is that I switch from dumbells to barbells to get the most on making my muscle's adapt. All I hear on this website when I post a routine like this is too much volume. The reason my routine has so many exercises is my intensity level is off the chart and is not recommand for beginners.... and my workouts avg around 45-50 Mins..
Day 1
Chest: Set # Week 1 Reps Week 2 Reps 
Machine Press/Fly 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
Incline DB Press(w/unward turn) 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
Incline DB Fly 2 Sets 10-12 8-10 
Flat DB Fly 2 Sets 10-12 8-10  
Hammer DB Press 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
Seated Cable Fly 2-3 Sets 10-12 10-12 
DB Pull-overs 3 Sets 8-12 8-12 
Day 2
Legs: Set # Week 1 Reps Week 2 Reps
Warm up(walking Lunges) 2 Sets
Squats 3 Sets 10-12 8-10 
Machine Leg Curls 4 Sets 10-12 8-10 
Leg Press(wide) 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
Leg Extension 3 Sets 10-12 8-10 
Stiff Leg Deadlifts 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
Low Back Lifts(wide legs) 3 Sets 12+ 12+
Day 3
Back: Set # Week 1 Reps Week 2 Reps
Pull-ups(close grip) 3 Sets 8-10 8-10
Lat Pull-down(wide grip) 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
T-Bar Rows 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
Low Back Extensions 3 Sets 8-10 10-12
Seated Rows(wide grip) 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
DB Rows 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
Low Back Leg Lifts(close legs) 3 Sets 8-10 10-12
Day 4
Shoulders: Set # Week 1 Reps Week 2 Reps
Push Press 2-3 Sets 10-12 10-12 
Shoulder Press/turn 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
Shrug Machine 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
45' Degree Raises 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
Latural Raises(isolaten)
Rear Delt Cable(pull-dows) 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
Frontal Plate Raises 3 Sets 8-10 6-8 
Day 5
Arms: Set # Week 1 Reps Week 2 Reps
Steated DB Curls 3 Sets 10-12 8-10 
Tripcep Push Down 3 Sets 10-12 8-10 
Cable Bicep Curl 3 Sets 10-12 8-10 
DB Kick Backs 3 Sets 10-12 8-10 
Hammer Curls 3 Sets 10-12 8-10 
DB Pullovers 3 Sets 10-12 10-12 
Wrist Curls 3 Sets 8-10 8-10 
Reverse Wrist Curls 3 Sets 8-10 8-10
Day 6 and 7 Off
Basic Movements (1 Rep Max) Not 100% Accurate its been awhile(1mth) since I did an test.
Bench - Around 300 
Squat - Around 400
Deadlift - Around 540


----------



## Zac2013 (Aug 8, 2004)

Forgot my goal's lol I'm new at this keeping record stuff. Anyways by New Year I want to be 176 pds with 12 % BF. With an 340 Bench Press, 450 Squat and, a Deadlift around 570. Aslo I'm trying to get 16-17 inch arms but, I just want to gave it my all no matter what my outcome will be.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 8, 2004)

Hummm how many more usernames are you going to sign in as Deadly13. Will it be Zak2013 or Zac2013 next time, or maybe something else? LMAO


----------



## Zac2013 (Aug 8, 2004)

Would you quit trashing my threads? If you want to state opinon fine but, no B.S on this please.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 8, 2004)

You don???t seem to have a problem trashing others threads


----------



## kvyd (Aug 9, 2004)

I dont think there is anything "buff" about 164 14% bf.  Workouts look terrible and some would say diet is more important than training.  Which youve never mentioned diet.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 9, 2004)

Arnt his listed lift numbers competition level lifts for his weight?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 9, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> Arnt his listed lift numbers competition level lifts for his weight?



Competition? He has none. Last time I checked his deadlift beats the Teen powerlifting record for his age and weight by about 100lbs. He???s a joke, already signed in by like 3 different usernames. Trashes others threads. Responds supporting himself to a thread he started with a different username. He is either extremely stupid or just has nothing better to do.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 9, 2004)

lets play nice children


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

I bench 1000lbs, squat 2000lbs and deadlift 3000lbs.....my cock weighs 400lbs.  What can I do to improve my lifts and make my cock heavier???  can anyone help me??  Please....someone answer my threads..I am a stupid annoying fuck!!!!  help!!!


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

What do you guys think of my advanced training routine.  Could you give me some advice in that thread.  Do you think the pink dumbells are heavy enough, P-funk, or should I up the intensity.  Come on guys...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of my advanced training routine.  Could you give me some advice in that thread.  Do you think the pink dumbells are heavy enough, P-funk, or should I up the intensity.  Come on guys...



   

Who cares about pink dumbells???  I have a 400lb cock!!  I have a 400lb cock!!


----------



## Danman (Aug 9, 2004)

My weight traing routine consists of a rubber ball and plastic fisher price weights my parents gave me.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I bench 1000lbs, squat 2000lbs and deadlift 3000lbs.....my cock weighs 400lbs.  What can I do to improve my lifts and make my cock heavier???  can anyone help me??  Please....someone answer my threads..I am a stupid annoying fuck!!!!  help!!!






			
				Var said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of my advanced training routine.  Could you give me some advice in that thread.  Do you think the pink dumbells are heavy enough, P-funk, or should I up the intensity.  Come on guys...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

>




I knew you would like that.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk and I are part of a new midget comedy troop.  Pls come out and see our act.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 9, 2004)

lol as long as I have the best seat in the house I'm straight


----------



## Zac2013 (Sep 11, 2004)

That workout program worked great. My weight is at 167 now and my bodyfat is way down to 8%. Now my program has alot of supersets!!!! I'll post to keep record of my progess and when I get time I'll post my new routine.


----------

